# Questions



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

This is prolly already covered/wrong thread, and if it is, i am sorry. Where is a good place to find air bursh make up/kits at a good price, or the alchol based makeup?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There's at least one thread on the subject.
I used the word "airbrush" in the search function.
Where to get airbrush makeup?


----------



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, thanks..  Sorry to duplicate


----------

